# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  العجب وين ؟

## monzir ana

*ياجماعة الخير انتو العجب سافر المعسكر ولا ماسافر ؟ 
لانو لاقريت اسمه مع الناس المسافرين ولا شفت صورة ليه ولا سامع عنه خبر 
العارف يورينا الحاصل شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*العجب كان في القاهرة وسيلحق بالبعثه في نيروبي وربما يكون وصل اليوم او سيصل غدآ باذن الله .
وأحب أطمنك بأن الفترة التي قضاها العجب في القاهرة كانت تمثل بداية اعداد له وقد بدا الاعداد قبل بقية اللاعبين بشهر كامل لكي يحضر نفسة بصورة جيدة للموسم الجديد .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب عامل حسابه تمام للتالق مع المريخ الموسم الجديد
ربنا يوفقه لما فيه الخير للمريخ وله
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العجب عامل حسابه تمام للتالق مع المريخ الموسم الجديد
ربنا يوفقه لما فيه الخير للمريخ وله



​اميييييييييييين
*

----------


## سانتو

*عجب وكفى
                        	*

----------

